# sauger



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

well went down to the river sunday night bout 6:45 to 8:45 and caught my limit and probally six smaller one and throught them back. and my buddy caught a 26 inch walley saturday night. but the bite slowed down hoppfully this river will rase with the rain today. well the river well the river will be muddy for the fish and me so ill go bout four days from now. use a 1/8 oz jig head lead color and a 2.5 creamy green twister.:B:B:B:B:B:B:B:B:


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

"fool of **it" Teven you don't know how to fish or spell lol


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Bw3 said:


> "fool of **it" Teven you don't know how to fish or spell lol


well it must not be at pike island. cuz i was down there sat. night. only one guy on pier. nobody on rocks. and the bite was slllooowwwww! def. didnt see any walleye over ten in. caught... there were a few sauger. but nothin to gas up and run down there for...


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

im going tonight and i dont kw why u dident catch any i had no problem


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

dont hate cus im better at fishing then u the only fishing u do is in ur dreams!


----------

